# Incoming Plojot Strela



## bio (Mar 11, 2010)

I was too lazy to write a new post, so I'm just copying the information from my blog entry:blushing::

When I came back to work from lunch, I was informed by the security guard that a parcel was waiting for me. My Strela had made it's way from Germany to my office, in Mumbai, in just 5 days! Fantastic time, considering the shipping was free!



















It came with a stock black leather strap, but the quality wasn't to my liking, so I swapped it with a brown one from my old Lorus.










This Strela was a re-issue of the watch worn by Alexei Leonov during the first ever space walk on 18th March, 1965. It has the proven Poljot 3133 caliber, which replaced the old 3017 caliber, present on the original watch.










As you can see, this is a limited edition series, with mine being no 93/500 










The quality of the dial took me by surprise. I've heard stories of poor quality control on Poljot watches, but I have to say, the dial seems really well built. The case is 38mm across, which is the perfect dress watch size for me.










[img









The literature that came with it mentioned that the accuracy is about -10 to +20 sec a day, but I'll only be able to comment on that once it's spend some time on the wrist.

It's sad that Poljot is no longer manufacturing watches, but there are still plenty of new old stocks out there to keep watch enthusiasts like me happy.

For more info on Poljot, here's a link to their wiki page.

Ps: Shout out to Russ from Russ/Russian Watches for all the info!


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

It may be a 'repro' of a classic, but it's lovely, isn't it?

My cousin says hello.


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Not bad at all though.

Only thing i will say is that all Poljot's seam to be a "limited edition" of god knows how many


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

Very Nice Dhruv :thumbsup: The more i see these modern versions the more i like them,i am definately going to start looking for one.

Best Regards,

Russ.


----------



## shadowninja (Apr 14, 2009)

Like that.


----------



## JTW (Jun 14, 2007)

Great watches, I love mine ... must wear it more often!


----------



## bio (Mar 11, 2010)

Thanks guys!

@Draygo: That shade of brown, on your strap, goes really well with the Strela :thumbsup:



Russ Cook said:


> Very Nice Dhruv :thumbsup: The more i see these modern versions the more i like them,i am definately going to start looking for one.
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> Russ.


Thanks Russ, though I wish I had enough experience with collecting the original issues. I'm too worried about buying something of the bay and getting stuck with a lemon :/ Moreover, I'm yet to find an accomplished watchmaker here who can service/restore vintage watches.


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

bio said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> @Draygo: That shade of brown, on your strap, goes really well with the Strela :thumbsup:


Cheers bio. It's a Hirsch Liberty - bought from RLT - although it's not quite as bright as in the pic (that was one very sunny day). But it's got a good colour, nice surface texture and the natural stitching works with the dial, imho. Nice and thick, too.


----------



## sheepshearer (Oct 27, 2009)

detailing on the batons is a *very* nice touch on those.

i hanker big time.


----------



## bio (Mar 11, 2010)

Draygo said:


> bio said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks guys!
> ...


Thanks for the info 



sheepshearer said:


> detailing on the batons is a *very* nice touch on those.
> 
> i hanker big time.


Thanks. I'm getting really tempted myself to order a few other Russains, especially the Komandirskie and Amphibia. They're so understated, yet so desirable. I find them far more interesting than the newer offerings.


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

It's fine also in red


----------



## bio (Mar 11, 2010)

Vaurien said:


> It's fine also in red


It sure is. I was curious how it would look on a red strap, but your picture answered my question. I'll probably order a red zulu or black/red nato.

Thanks :thumbsup:


----------

